# Want to buy 300ea .Epson 1800 or 1900



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Does anybody knows where I can get 300ea Epson 1800 or 1900? My supplier does not carrys.
I visit www.epson.com but can't buy 300ea at $299


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Talk to Epson themselves, they should be interested.
You can try the grey market imports.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

PositiveDave said:


> Talk to Epson themselves, they should be interested.
> You can try the grey market imports.


Epson will not blink. Grey market is possible but price will be much higher. I hate to buy few here and there.
New kids on A3(13") is my project. My goal is provide inexpensive DTG with cheaper engine than A2. I just wished who has source read this thread. Isn't that a forum for?
I buy 100s at a time epson 4880 they still not blink.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

allamerican said:


> Epson will not blink. Grey market is possible but price will be much higher. I hate to buy few here and there.
> New kids on A3(13") is my project. My goal is provide inexpensive DTG with cheaper engine than A2. I just wished who has source read this thread. Isn't that a forum for?
> I buy 100s at a time epson 4880 they still not blink.


I'm surprised you are going this route .. you said the best way to supply ink is the same way Epson does it with cartridges.

Doesn't the 1800 / 1900 have small carts - only 20ml of ink? There will be many unhappy customers swapping out carts all the time.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

TahoeTomahawk said:


> I'm surprised you are going this route .. you said the best way to supply ink is the same way Epson does it with cartridges.
> 
> Doesn't the 1800 / 1900 have small carts - only 20ml of ink? There will be many unhappy customers swapping out carts all the time.


You shall see. Beta is done and testing. Tweaking here and there. Instead of unhappy you shall see many happy people all the way arond. I will never come with "me too" concept and price. I hope you will be a fan at that time. You never know when you will be back for drink where the well you pissed in.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

allamerican said:


> You shall see. Beta is done and testing. Tweaking here and there. Instead of unhappy you shall see many happy people all the way arond. I will never come with "me too" concept and price. I hope you will be a fan at that time. You never know when you will be back for drink where the well you pissed in.


Wow.. not after that comment.

Anyone who knows me and follows me on this board knows that I am a straight talker. Like many frustrated users here, I spent most of my savings and free time building my business. Much of the money was spent the first few years flushing money down the toilet trying to get the Kiosks to print right, because of clogs and starvation.

My frustration lies in tech support who knew there was an issue and pretty much knew that what they were feeding me was a load of crap. "What you say you're starving out toward the bottom of a large print? .. try raising the bottles a quarter inch. And clean your encoder strip.". I was sold a piece of junk, and the cover up continued.
Then, when we solved the issue by using the bags, Vendors attacked me and others who followed to defend their own products that DO NOT WORK.

So Excuse me Peter for asking you about details when you come on to the Forum making wild and sometimes absurd comments.

I guess you can consider my pissing in the water if you're the type of person who doesn't like to answer specifics. Maybe most of your customers are blind followers and not into details.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

I said you as general not you(Adam). My sorry English.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

TahoeTomahawk said:


> I guess you can consider my pissing in the water if you're the type of person who doesn't like to answer specifics. Maybe most of your customers are blind followers and not into details.


Who will say any details before launch? This post is for look for quantity of printer. You can ask much as you want when the time comes. Fair?
PS: Most NeoFlex users are know about NeoFlex as much as we do. AA never blind them. You know better on our support and service.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

allamerican said:


> Who will say any details before launch? This post is for look for quantity of printer. You can ask much as you want when the time comes. Fair?
> PS: Most NeoFlex users are know about NeoFlex as much as we do. AA never blind them. You know better on our support and service.


But as a reader of the forum and potential customer look at it from my view. I've read from you on multiple occasions say the desktop models 2200, 1800, 1900 are like toys and 4880 is geared for production use ...

Also, that we should realize that Epson feeds ink the best way possible which is inside cartridges not in bottle or bags. This just happens to be the same way you do it in the 4880 correct? Bags sealed in a cart?

So now you are kind of going back on what you said to produce an R1800 or 1900 model that you know will be terrible if it has removable carts that only have 20 mil of ink. So what options do you have other than a Bulk ink system (Bottles or Bags) ? Sounds like you're going back on your word just to get into the market. Makes me question everything you say .. what can you trust?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

TahoeTomahawk said:


> But as a reader of the forum and potential customer look at it from my view. I've read from you on multiple occasions say the desktop models 2200, 1800, 1900 are like toys and 4880 is geared for production use ...
> 
> Also, that we should realize that Epson feeds ink the best way possible which is inside cartridges not in bottle or bags. This just happens to be the same way you do it in the 4880 correct? Bags sealed in a cart?
> 
> So now you are kind of going back on what you said to produce an R1800 or 1900 model that you know will be terrible if it has removable carts that only have 20 mil of ink. So what options do you have other than a Bulk ink system (Bottles or Bags) ? Sounds like you're going back on your word just to get into the market. Makes me question everything you say .. what can you trust?


With all respect to you after this post I want to go back how am I getting printers. Fair?
I will never say Epson 1800,1900 is better than 4880.
Yes it is toy level compare to 4880. You seems like to read and write so much. Go to www.epson.com and you will read all the differences between 4880 vs Desktops. Ask yourself: Why Epson charges $2000 while they sell desktops for less than $500? Don't tell me they are crazy.
Then why am I going to go after desktop market?
AA wants to provide A3 format to someone who wants to buy with spend less money and prints well. Mod: I know it prints well. I never dreamed on this.
Adam,
When you buy the car with 600HP Engine whatelse going to bigger and expensive? I tell you simple answer. ALL ARE!!
Does GM sells high horse power only? Did you ever see 4cyl?
Yes, whole world know Proffessional image system is better than Desktop model. Maybe except you until you visit Epson website.
Am I still missing something?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

TahoeTomahawk said:


> I guess you can consider my pissing in the water if you're the type of person who doesn't like to answer specifics. Maybe most of your customers are blind followers and not into details.


Read this please, Did ever AA leave customers in Blind?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/neoflex/t134366.html
If you search on NeoFlex you will see so many similar coments.
Actuall, her english is good as yours.
Thank you.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Well that's kind of the point I'm trying to make Peter .. it just looks bad from a customers perspective when you are trying to sell something that you describe as a 'Toy'. 

Looking forward to seeing your new printer though.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

So are you bringing back the MasterJet or the SpectraTex/Sol?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

TahoeTomahawk said:


> Well that's kind of the point I'm trying to make Peter .. it just looks bad from a customers perspective when you are trying to sell something that you describe as a 'Toy'.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your new printer though.


Finally we reached somewhere. 
When we go to GM dealer. They never will say Pinto is better than Cadilac or same. But they still sells Pinto because there are people who can't afford Cadilac. Their hope is my car is inexpensive and reliable. 
Don't claim this in future to me but it will be very inexpensive. Cadilac vs Pinto racial. (but I don't know the price tag on both)


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

allamerican said:


> You shall see. Beta is done and testing. Tweaking here and there. Instead of unhappy you shall see many happy people all the way arond. I will never come with "me too" concept and price. I hope you will be a fan at that time. You never know when you will be back for drink where the well you pissed in.


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t142500-4.html#post845596


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

IMO German, that's a bit of a stretch. $5,000 for a "desktop" version with full support won't make anyone rich. Of course this is my opinion. Something built for a low price means a lot of short cuts and low grade pieces. Someone building it themselves no problem, but when you add up tooling for manufacturing plus labor, and of course the #1 expense in the industry, support, I just don't possibly see that kind of price range. Sell someone a DIY kit with no support, no problem, but then the people that can't do it themselves will cry foul and lawsuits start flying. I think I'll stick to the higher priced, well built machines.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

JeridHill said:


> IMO German, that's a bit of a stretch. $5,000 for a "desktop" version with full support won't make anyone rich. Of course this is my opinion. Something built for a low price means a lot of short cuts and low grade pieces. Someone building it themselves no problem, but when you add up tooling for manufacturing plus labor, and of course the #1 expense in the industry, support, I just don't possibly see that kind of price range. Sell someone a DIY kit with no support, no problem, but then the people that can't do it themselves will cry foul and lawsuits start flying. I think I'll stick to the higher priced, well built machines.


 
This is a matter of opinion for sure.. "well built"...and it can certainly be WELL BUILT simplified.. simplified also reduces support IMHO.. no electronic errors/registration probs etc,etc,etc..

as far as sticking to the higher price.. yeah theres more commision that way..

some manufacturer will eventually do this im sure.. 

let me see a 300-500 desktop printer (r1900)
rip bundled near the same.. mass produced base injection molded etc..

= your still in the black it becomes a volume game ..sorta like epson...

move up to 4880 and you have everything there no need to make covers, bulk system adaptations/ink chips on and on.. a bit more expensive printer but you could raise the price slightly..lol


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

But Epson takes losses on their hardware and make it up on Ink.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

TahoeTomahawk said:


> But Epson takes losses on their hardware and make it up on Ink.


thats to the dtg manufactures advantage epsons taking the loss..


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

You can get them for that price in china and we know how well they perform. It's not about higher commissions etc it's about creating a product you can support and expand your business with.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

JeridHill said:


> You can get them for that price in china and we know how well they perform. It's not about higher commissions etc it's about creating a product you can support and expand your business with.


I agree with you 100%.. all im saying is an existing manufacturer with good support could easily make a well built low cost dtg.. these printers are amazingly automated but this is not needed to have a quaility dtg.. so if they can accomplish what they have with these amazing machines a simple one would be easy for them "with less support issues" and much less cost to build..

if i had it to do again "my homebuild" i would have went straight to the 48xx much easier build with everything needed in place already.. by the time you add the cost for modifying the desktops it = whats already there in the 48xx.. i will prolly still do a 48xx in the future.. no fighting with inkchips/decoders bulk systems etc.. just plug in a cart and go (bagged inside) which are widely available from a number of 48xx manufacturers..

Im not saying one is better etc, they all have there model/place/purpose.. i just know they all can be built simplier


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Well good for you. Maybe your supplier will see this post. When it happens there are no NeoFlex vs Mod. NewMine vs mod. It will ba a real game. Head to head Game which forumers can't wait to see. One thing so sure is it won't be a home made.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Rolls Royce will act soon. Just give mine back will you please?


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

What, now a Neo-Mod 
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Finally I got it. This forum works for info's. Supplier contacted me. First batch of 1900. Back side is 4880's


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

YoDan said:


> What, now a Neo-Mod
> Dan
> *"HAPPY PRINTING"*


Very Funny Dan, are you trying to tell me something?
I paid $250/ea.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

> Very Funny Dan


 Glad I can still make you laugh 
*When will we see a R1900 buid from AA?*
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

allamerican said:


> Finally I got it. This forum works for info's. Supplier contacted me. First batch of 1900. Back side is 4880's


Im a little bit confused here peter.. I know you always preach the pro series are better and now your doing a 1900?

I think you realize the speed difference is the advantage with a desktop, along with cheaper manufacturing/supply cost?

however i would suggest using 1800 boards on the (1900's) along with the 1800 carriage assembly, cisc etc..you have more ink control options this way!! Looks like the boards will be available at least another year.. the 2200 was discontinued a year prior to the 1800 and are just now discontinuing some of the parts.. also just so you know the 1400 power board is the same as the 1800 power board (same part #) this i imagine will be available for a long time because of the 1400..

I heard a rumor aswell that the 1900 will be fazed out either this year or next due to the new epson r3000 desktop with larger ink capacity.. not sure if this is true, came thru the grapevine if you know what im saying!!

after 1800 parts are discontinued, im not quite sure what the manufacture would do in this case because if you give a year warranty parts have to be available.. additionally you could have the board reproduced this would include the power board, mainboard, cisc board, and led board im not sure if this is patent protected or legal to do so? i think the carriage would be the biggest concern unless you just used the 1900 carriage and remove the cisc board outside the carriage somewhere because the 1900's cisc is in the rear and the 1800 is in the front!!!...

regards



best of luck


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey Chicagonian
I factored all in much as I can. As your goal. I want to introduce. Small/cheap engine, small transmission, small body, way way cheap printer can be registered. I know Epson 1900($250) is not good as 4880 engine ($2000).Exam 4880, 3880 = Mecedes Benz S class E class. 1900 = Motor cycle. I am raise my hand to all A3 producers. It may hurt NeoFlex sales but I believe it is right things to do to all DTG lovers and to who cannot afford 4880 base machine. We received near 200 and more will come in soon. Dan asked me when, I don't know when and I don't want to promise like other who kept my printers without paying me. I promise I will deliver as soon as I can, not cheap talk with fancy names. I will show you.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

allamerican said:


> Hey Chicagonian
> I factored all in much as I can. As your goal. I want to introduce. Small/cheap engine, small transmission, small body, way way cheap printer can be registered. I know Epson 1900($250) is not good as 4880 engine ($2000).Exam 4880, 3880 = Mecedes Benz. 1900 = Motor cycle. I am raise my hand to all A3 producers. It may hurt NeoFlex sales but I believe it is right things to do to all DTG lovers and to who cannot afford 4880 base machine. We received near 200 and more will come in soon. Dan asked me when, I don't know when and I don't want to promise like other who kept my printers without paying me. I promise I will deliver as soon as I can, not cheap talk with fancy names.


 
Best of luck

The only true 1900 i have seen is the anajet sprint.. the have overcome several electronic/ink issues with the 1900.. others are hybrids..

Im not quite sure how the anajet sprint resets for ink.. never seen one in person..

but anajet does have a very good staff in this department including Dr. chase roh former faculty of the university of illinois (urbana).. you could always run the raft chip circuit out of the printer to a button reset i guess? to make it easy..

regards
jeff


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

Ahh Peter Jumping in the Little game. Might as well at the show they were charging for the little machines as much or near peters price for the neoflex.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey Chicago gang
I want to meet you and hear you. is it possible? You know I love to make friends. There are no back stabbings from me.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

drdeath19134 said:


> Ahh Peter Jumping in the Little game. Might as well at the show they were charging for the little machines as much or near peters price for the nero flex.


Hey pony tail, Mark
Not a little game, serious game. You do not need ticket to watch. Enjoy it.
PS: Not nero flex, it is NeoFlex. thx


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

allamerican said:


> Hey pony tail, Mark
> Not a little game, serious game. You do not need ticket to watch. Enjoy it.
> PS: Not nero flex, it is NeoFlex. thx


Watch, lol I am in the middle of building one now as we speak. Messing with prototype then changing casing. Sorry about the name misspell


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

allamerican said:


> Hey Chicago gang
> I want to meet you and hear you. is it possible? You know I love to make friends. There are no back stabbings from me.


Anytime, if your ever in the chicago area.. just a one man band here..


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

german13 said:


> Anytime, if your ever in the chicago area.. just a one man band here..


How is you v3 coming along?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

drdeath19134 said:


> Watch, lol I am in the middle of building one now as we speak. Messing with prototype then changing casing. Sorry about the name misspell


Mark, Please fix spelling now. Thank you. I don't want to be called pitor choy.


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

allamerican said:


> Mark, Please fix spelling now. Thank you. I don't want to be called pitor choy.


Not your name product name..


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

drdeath19134 said:


> Not your name product name..


Mark, Please there is no nero flex. I insist please. NeoFlex


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

I think the Nero Flex uses the Nero Burn software.


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

allamerican said:


> Mark, Please there is no nero flex. I insist please. NeoFlex


Refresh your page.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Peter giving spelling advice? I can remember the day when Peter wrote SueGrass "accidently".


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

O Pitir, u wurrie 2 mutch.....


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

drdeath19134 said:


> Ahh Peter Jumping in the Little game. Might as well at the show they were charging for the little machines as much or near peters price for the neo flex.


Thank you Mark. At least you show me that you try to change or you still play with me deeper.
neo flex is not right NeoFlex is correct. I hope your intention is 1st one.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

That's enough. I have what I want. Thank you Mark (good one). Beers are on me when you see me again. Did you see my office is not there anymore? I moved. Come to see me please. For beer or any I have nice bar set up in my office.
I think my message to here is delivered.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

JeridHill said:


> O Pitir, u wurrie 2 mutch.....


How is Mud1? Maybe belong to Tsunami area?


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

allamerican said:


> How is Mud1 selling? Maybe belong to Tsunami area?


Wow what an insensitive joke toward the tsunami victims, way to show some class.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

JeridHill said:


> Wow what an insensitive joke toward the tsunami victims, way to show some class.


This is the true Peter Choi.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

JeridHill said:


> Wow what an insensitive joke toward the tsunami victims, way to show some class.


CLASS? Yours or Mine? which and what class are you talking about?
If I am you I will never mention class word front of me. I do admire your class. Do I?
I thought we agree with something. do you want me to send you back your email to remind? Peace!!


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

I wasn't talking about anything other than the insensitive comment you made. I could care less about the mud1 comment but making a crude joke about the tsunami when so many people died and probably still are was uncalled for.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

JeridHill said:


> I wasn't talking about anything other than the insensitive comment you made. I could care less about the mud1 comment but making a crude joke about the tsunami when so many people died and probably still are was uncalled for.


Regardless, I am not talking about Tsunami in Japan or Thailand. I try to point out The name! I believe you are intelligent enough to understand this. How the spelling will make difference. Instead try to push me into Japan's tragety and trying to buy reader's sympathy. What a kid's play. Are you still talking about Class?
Even though you know my point of calling/spelling different name is not a good thing. You try to stire the point into total different area. Playing English? Is this only way you may get out from my point? Easy English = One spell makes different thing.
I want NeoFlex. You want Mod1 right? Not MUD1
Scare/fear about what is coming? = that's your thing. Never mine. 
I love TSF.
I hope R will read this.
Please remember that
Peter is stronger to strong, weaker to weak is me. All my life, too old to get changed.
I love TSF


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

I was just joking with you about the spelling thing. From here on out I refuse to reply to any of your comments since you seem to take offense to everything I say. You read way to much into anything I said, sorry but the path you think my mind went is so off base, I simply don't think that way.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

I guess Jerid gave up to debate with me. You should be happy about English is my second language. If it were my first you won't be my league at all. Always, beers are on me. Cheers and good night!! I will come back this thread with more news. Love you all, truly!!!


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

allamerican said:


> That's enough. I have what I want. Thank you Mark (good one). Beers are on me when you see me again. Did you see my office is not there anymore? I moved. Come to see me please. For beer or any I have nice bar set up in my office.
> I think my message to here is delivered.


I seen someone in your old office glade your living it up. I'll be in sometime this week..


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

allamerican said:


> I guess Jerid gave up to debate with me. You should be happy about English is my second language. If it were my first you won't be my league at all.


I'm not really sure there is much of a debate here.. you did mention the Tsunami and Japan which was extremely insensitive regardless of how you meant it, and later claimed HE was trying to drag you into it.

I think you would do very well as a Politician.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

TahoeTomahawk said:


> I think you would do very well as a Politician.


I will take as compliment bc I do not want to stand otherside of you. Even you are not fair sometimes.
If I were a politician. I will have many enemies and many friends who I will die for without second thought. I do not know what is middle way is. Left is always left in my book, not up or down or right. I will be politician who have faith not negotiating for the benefits. Wrong is wrong cannot be near to good. Steal is steal not as borrow, devil is devil even he has bible in his hand. 
So I am glad I am/was not a politian. Honest merchant who never screw anyone and kept words.
Thx you, you create a chance to make me think who I am. No shame to remember.


----------

